# Was würdet Ihr mit 2,5 Tonnen Ostseesand machen ?



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

*Was würdet Ihr mit 2,5  Tonnen Ostseesand machen ?*

Der Zufall hat es mit Tulpe gut gemeint. 

Vor wenigen Tagen hatte ich die Gelegenheit 2,5 Tonnen ultrafeinen, fast weißen Quarzsand kostenlos zu bekommen. Normalerweise wird das Zeug zum entkalken von alten Wasserrohren genommen. Es ist wie Ostseesand (oder auch der Sand aus einer Eieruhr).  Bei 800 Grad gebrannt, keimfrei und lebensmittelecht. Nun liegen 100 Sack zu 25 Kg in meinem Garten und warten  auf Ihren Einsatz.  Da der Sand absolut staubfrei ist, habe ich im Randbereich über dem groben Kies  eine dünne Schicht aufgebracht.  Meine Flachwasserzone  sieht jetzt aus wie ein See in Mecklemburg (echt Klasse).

Mit 40 Sack habe ich einen kleinen Sandstrand angelegt. Die restlichen 200 wollte ich für eine kleine Sonnenecke mit Strandkorb benutzen.... (Grasnarbe abheben, Puderzuckersand ausschütten daneben Bambus pflanzen) fertig ist der Urlaubsplatz ! 

Na gut - der Strandkob fehlt noch   :razz: 

Aber ich denke Ihr habt auch gute Ideen. Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar !
Also macht Eure Augen zu und lasst Eurer Phantasie freien lauf !

Bis später - Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Tulpe,
Beachvolleyball ??    
Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Sep. 2003)

Habe ich auch schon dran gedacht, aber für ein Feld ist es einfach zu wenig Sand. Wenn Du unter den feinen Sand den Alltäglichen machst, ist es irgend wann vermischt, weils ja beim Volleyball auch richtig zur Sache geht. 

Es sind 2 Paletten etwa brusthoch gestapelt,  je Palette 50 Sack.  Aber Eugen hast den Daumen drauf. Hab mal in der Domi das Spiel mit den Kugeln gesehen (Boccia oder s.ä.) dafür müsste es eigentlich reichen.

Mal sehen was noch für Vorschläge kommen -    Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

also, ich persönlich würde mir ne Weitsprung Trainingsanlage bauen, dann kann ich endlich mal über 6m kommen 

nur hätte ich dann glaub ich die rote Karte daheim :-(

hmmm... wie sieht's mit einem Rieselfilter aus, hast Du daran schon gedacht? Oder bist Du filtermäßig sowieso gut bestückt ?

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

@ Doogi 

Du scheinst ja ne Rakete zu sein - über 6m Weitsprung ? 

Wow  :respekt:   Ich bin der Typ, der als kleiener Junge immer in 
den Wassergraben gefallen ist, weil er nicht so weit springen konnte.

Aber mal im ernst was ist ein Rieselfilter ? 

Bin für ja für alles offen.  Habe bloss mitbekommen das der 
Sand sofort staubfrei auf den Grund rieselt (Null Trübung)

Bis später - Tulpe !


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

Grüß Dich Tulpe,

zum Weitsprung: bin hobbymäßig hin und wieder im 10Kampf aktiv.
Dort sammle ich die Punkte die ich in den Kraftbeweben verschenke bei den Speed Bewerben wieder ein, unter anderem beim Weitsprung (5,66m Bestleistung). Da wäre so ne Sandgrube zum Üben nicht schlecht ;-)
--
Aber wieder zum fachlichen: ein Rieselfilter ist ein Behälter mit Sand gefüllt, in den von oben möglichst drucklos und über eine Fläche verteilt Wasser eingeleitet wird. Dieses Wasser bahnt sich seinen Weg per Schwerkraft durch den Sand nach unten, der Schmutz bleibt dabei im Sand hängen und unten kommt ziemlich sauberes Wasser raus

wäre nur so eine Idee...

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

Weist Du wo ne Bauanleitung für so ein Teil im Web zu finden ist ?
Könnt gut passen wie Du in meiner Galerie sehen kannst, habe ich einen kleinen Wasserfall. Am Ende bevor er in den Teich mündet könnte noch mal gefiltert werden. Das ganze kann ma ja sehr schön als Strand tarnen.

Noch ein Problem bewegt mich !  :cry:  :cry:  

Der Sand hat einen unheimlich starken Kapillareffekt (fast wie Löschpapier !)  Wie kann ich am Strand (siehe Foto) den Kapillareffekt unterbrechen ? Ich dachte am Ende der Folie mit einen Streifen mit Latexbindemittel und Sand aufkleben (ca. 10 cm breit)  

Oder hat einer noch ne Idee wie ich den schwarzen Streifen wegbekomme ?

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

:razz: eine Wüstenlandschaft gegen Winterdepressionen in den Keller modellieren. Oder für Wellensittichzüchter in Ebay verschleudern.  

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Tulpe,
Komplett mit Latexkleper?
Ist doch etwas teuer......
Nimm doch diese komische Steinfolie,die es zukaufen gibt,die sieht ja fast aus wie sand.......... 
sonst wasserfestes Schmiergelpapier...............



qDoogiech schaffe gerade mal 2meter oderso


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

tulpe schrieb:
			
		

> ... das Spiel mit den Kugeln gesehen (Boccia oder s.ä.)



Um Gottes Willen !!!!    Meinst Du etwa Boule ??? Da ist feiner, weicher Sand völlig ungeeignet, ein Verbrechen ! Boule spielt man auf einer festen, harten Oberfläche, einer Mischung aus verdichtetem Splitt mit Sand (gibt hier so eine einzigartige Mische, die mit diesen Worten nur unzureichend beschrieben ist). Die Kugel muss rollen.

Tu Dir so etwas nicht an !

Beste Grüse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

also, ich kenn Boccia als Spiel mit kugeln, die NICHT rollen dürfen... einmal geworfen bleiben sie dort liegen wo sie aufkommen,
oder?
lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Dann gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Boccia und Boule. Boule wird mit Metallkugeln gespielt. Wenn Du das Spiel meinst, wo Männer verschiedensten Alters, eine Gitane im Maul, unrasiert und nuschelnd auf öffentlichen Plätzen die angenehmsten Stunden des Tages verbringen (und Frauen eher geduldet als willkommen sind   ) - dann ist es Boule. Ab morgens 9.00 Uhr wird dazu Rotwein getrunken. Notfalls kann ich ein Foto von einem der hier zu finden Boulodromes (öffentliche Boule-Anlagen) machen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Nur ein kleiner hinweis am Rande. Ich empfele dir egal wo du den Sand hinschütest eine reizfeste unterlage zu nehmen ( Teichfolie , z.b. ). Ansonsten hast du eine heiden spass mit Wildkräutern ( Unkraut sagt man ja heute nichtmehr  )


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Notfalls kann ich ein Foto von einem der hier zu finden Boulodromes (öffentliche Boule-Anlagen) machen.



Hallo Stephan,

mich würde so ein Foto interessieren, bin ein verfechter der 3 stündigen Mittagspause um bei einem Spiel zu relaxen.   

Gehört zwar nicht direkt hier hin, aber hast Du auch Ahnung von den genauen Regeln?

Danke Wupfel


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Tulpe,

m. E. hast Du keine Chance, die Folie so weg zu bekommen.

Steev hat den einzigen sinnvollen Vorschlag mit der Kiesmatte gemacht. Die müßtest Du dann im Randbereich verlegen.

Selbst wenn Du den Sand jetzt so verteilt bekommst, daß die Folie verschwindet, beim nächsten Regenschauer ist sie wieder da, weil dann der Sand in den Teich gespült wird.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Ok, ich dürfte mich geirrt haben... Also ist Boccia keine wirkliche alternative Verwendungsart für Deinen sind.

siehe hier:

http://www.spielederwelt.de/spiele/boccia/regeln.html


lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

Also ich hab in der Domi das Spiel mit der Zielkugel gespielt, an die man so nahe wie möglich ranschmeißen musste. 
Den Gegner konnte man versuchen mit der eigenen Kugel abzudrengen. Wer am nächsten dran war hat gewonnen.  Verwendet wurden Stahlkugeln. 

So richtig ist der Unterschied zwischen Boccia und Boule mir noch nicht klar. Naja seis drum der Kapillareffekt ist das Hauptproblem.  Die Idee mit der Steinfolie scheint mir die beste, aber auch die teuerste zu sein. Das Zeug ist "schw ..." teuer oder kennt jemand einen guten Internetschop ?  

Es geht ja schließlich nur darum die blöde schwarze Kante zu kaschieren. Eine Büchse Latexbindemittel kostet 5 € das wars. Als erster Versuch sicher probierenswert, weils nix kostet. Ich mach ein Foto wenns fertig ist für euch. 

Tulpe


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

wupfel schrieb:
			
		

> ...mich würde so ein Foto interessieren, bin ein verfechter der 3 stündigen Mittagspause um bei einem Spiel zu relaxen.
> 
> Gehört zwar nicht direkt hier hin, aber hast Du auch Ahnung von den genauen Regeln?



Hallo Wupfel,

zu den _genauen _Regeln kann ich nichts sagen (die allgemeinen sind klar: Es wird der Reihe mach geworfen, wer am dichtesten am Holz ist, hat gewonnen). Wenn Du wirklich Interesse hast, will ich mich aber gerne schlau fragen (kann ein wenig dauern). Gibt ja genügend Freaks hier, und fÜr Turnierbahnen gibt es detaillierte Vorschriften. Auf jeden Fall: Das Ding ist verdichtet !

Meine Frau hat mir übrigens verboten, so eine Bahn im Garten anzulegen   . Lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach aber auch wirklich nur, wenn man regelmässig spielt.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Wupfel!

Wir haben gerade 2,5 Tonnen Sand für die neue 5x5 m große Sandkiste meines Sohnes geschaufelt!


Als "Kaschierung" des Überdganges könntest Du doch auch eine Art  Wurzel so am Teichufer einbauen, daß einerseits die schwarze Folie verdeckt ist, andererseits der Sand bei schwerem Regen nicht in den Teich geschwemmt werden kann....?

lg, kuewi


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

Hab wohl einen neuen Spitznamen im Board ? Wupfel     

Das mit der Wurzel ist ne sehr gute Idee. Wir haben hier in Leipzig durch die Tagebauten gelegentlich mal ne versteinerte Wurzel. Die würden gut passen.

Ich mach mich mal auf die Suche....

Tulpe


----------

